# CrystalDiskInfo



## gvblake22 (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been having a lot of strange issues with Windows loading properly on a cold boot.  Since I've already tried a full reinstall of Win7 64-bit and still have the same problems, I that maybe it's hardware related.  I ran CrystalDisk on my OCZ Vertex 2 and noticed some values for the Raw Read Error Rate.  Can anyone offer any advice on my problem or the results of this diagnostic?
Thanks!


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2012)

gvblake22 said:


> I've been having a lot of strange issues with Windows loading properly on a cold boot.  Since I've already tried a full reinstall of Win7 64-bit and still have the same problems that maybe it's hardware related.  I ran CrystalDisk on my OCZ Vertex 2 and noticed some values for the Raw Read Error Rate.  Can anyone offer any advice on my problem or the results of this diagnostic?
> Thanks!



It could be your SSD failing so just make sure your data's backed up

I would try using a different cable and seeing if your problems carry on


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good advice about switching cables, I'll try that.  I've got all my stuff backed up, so that isn't a problem.

I ran CrystalDisk to see if it would hint at any possibility of degradation beyond an acceptable level but don't know quite how to decipher the results.  It looks like the bottom section might be displaying percentages, but I just wanted to get a second opinion.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 25, 2012)

Some of your problems may stem from the old firmware you are running.

CrystalDiskInfo is showing 1.11 and the current version is 1.35.
Some of the SMART readings may be incorrect or false and have been corrected in the firmware updates.

There have been a few updates with numerous fixes.  Some items (fixes) may apply in your case.

Check this link for some of the firmware updates and their fixes:
Consolidated release notes for Vertex2 and Agility2 Firmware updates

I would recommend you update to the latest firmware for you SSD. (however, *be sure to read and understand the proper procedures*)

Just some personal experience...
 I have flashed mine with the OCZ toolbox under Windows 7 64 bit using the Intel RST drivers (all versions) numerous times with no ill effects, even though they state:


> Please backup all data on the SSD as a precaution. This OCZ Toolbox does not work with Intel RST 10.0/10.1 series AHCI drivers.



However, as with any firmware update, it can go bad and you can brick the item, so go into this realizing this is a possibility and your own responsibility.

Link to the latest firmware:
SSD Firmware Updates and Tools for OCZ Vertex 2, Vertex LE, Agility 2

Another note... make sure your drive is properly aligned.
SSD Alignment Calculator - Author: W1zzard


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Viper!  I can't believe I didn't even think to check the firmware. 

I am running with AHCI, but I guess I'll give the OCZ Toolbox a shot anyway.

As for the alignment, I thought Windows 7 automatically aligned the partition.  Wasn't just earlier versions of Windows (XP) that needed manual adjustment?


techspec6 said:


> Windows Vista/7 will both correctly align a partition.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 26, 2012)

gvblake22 said:


> Thanks Viper!  I can't believe I didn't even think to check the firmware.
> 
> I am running with AHCI, but I guess I'll give the OCZ Toolbox a shot anyway.
> 
> As for the alignment, I thought Windows 7 automatically aligned the partition.  Wasn't just earlier versions of Windows (XP) that needed manual adjustment?



Uh-huh, if Windows 7 is used to set it up the alignment should be right... however, some people do some odd things; so, it does not hurt to check the alignment.

You are welcome.
Let us know how it is going.


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 28, 2012)

Used the OCZ Toolbox to update the firmware on my Vertex 2.  It was so easy I wasn't sure if it actually did anything!  But voilà, the firmware version is now 1.35 so I guess I'm good to go.  I'll have to wait and see if it solves my cold boot issues though since the problem seems random.

Here's a new CrystalDiskInfo shot.  Interesting that the health status of the drive went from 74% to 100%.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 28, 2012)

I keep pronouncing this program 'crystaldicks'...


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2012)

gvblake22 said:


> Used the OCZ Toolbox to update the firmware on my Vertex 2.  It was so easy I wasn't sure if it actually did anything!  But voilà, the firmware version is now 1.35 so I guess I'm good to go.  I'll have to wait and see if it solves my cold boot issues though since the problem seems random.
> 
> Here's a new CrystalDiskInfo shot.  Interesting that the health status of the drive went from 74% to 100%.



Yep, they did a lot of fixes in the updates.

All the fixes can be found here at the OCZ forum> Consolidated release notes for Vertex2 and Agility2 Firmware updates

It, also, shows and has links to the other release notes of what had been fixed at ^that^ link.
You should notice smart now now reads the temp of the SSD, too, among other things that you may or may not notice.

A couple of the fixes listed:
• Modified SSD Life Left calculations that were sometimes reading low on new drives
• Modified temperature read data functionality.

Hope it is good to go now.
If not, you will need to investigate other possible problem areas.


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 29, 2012)

So thorough, thanks Viper!



Yo_Wattup said:


> I keep pronouncing this program 'crystaldicks'...


Thanks a lot man, now that's what I'm going to see too!


----------

